# Folding outfeed table for jobsite TS help



## nijabhaava (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi,

I want to make a folding outfeed table for my jobsite saw, 4' x 4'.

Folding because I don't have the space to keep such a large outfeed table lying around. Well, I do, but it will take up too much of my shop.

Its a ridgid ts2400ls, so the usual plans that are floating around for a foldable outfeed table won't work because they are based around attaching to the rear part of cabinet saw fence systems.

It will likely have to be a stand-alone table.

I am thinking if a set of hinges on the underside of the table top will allow me to fold the table in half, but give me a flush surface without any spaces when I open it out.

The issue is also the legs. a 4' x 4' won't be sturdy enough on its own on just 4 legs, so it will need braces. How can I fold the table up with braces?

Or will it be alright without braces?

I was going to use some poplar I had lying around and make "L" legs, but if its going to have to fold perhaps I will just use 4x4s?

Thanks for any input


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check out this entire page*

Lots of choices depending.... Amazon.com: Bossmate Primate: Work Support, Sawhorse Miter / Table Saw / Planer Stand Work Bench and More!: Home Improvement


----------



## nijabhaava (Oct 21, 2010)

thanks for the reply..

How heavy duty are those, and how stable?

I guess technically all I need is some metal sawhorses and a ply board and I'm good to go, but I wanted something..better. More stable, and a little less of an eye-sore. I also wanted to put miter tracks in it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You want a lot then...*

In order for the miter slots to line up and be functional, the table needs to register precisely with the saw table slots. So an attachment of some sort is necessary, an angle bracket with pins or some such. This won't be commercially available in my opinion. This is a DIY project so either use commercial folding legs on a home built table or make your own supports for the other end that hangs off the saw. They will need to be height adjustable to level the whole thing out. Something like this:
http://www.harborfreight.com/foldable-adjustable-sawhorse-96506.html 
How about this? http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5719
15 Free plans: http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2009/0...tables-folding-tables-outfeed-stands-and-more
I have one of these: Amazon.com: HTC HOR-1038U 37-Inch x 31-Inch Table Saw Outfeed Roller Table: Home Improvement


----------

